# I caved...I got one :)



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I totally caved in and picked up a Kindle Fire HD 7inch.  My wife gave me the rolling eyes, and yes its another gadget!  I do have to say that its a better form factor than the original one.  The thin size, wow.  It is also much more responsive than the original, kudos to Amazon.  And I can see that wifi strength has also improved.  Upstairs in my house, the original would get one bar...and now I get three!  I can't wait to play with all the new features! 

Can someone recommend a photo/camera software?  Also a case that would keep the "thin" size of this?


----------



## John Stevenson (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't wait to get one myself. Is it Christmas yet? Gah, I may not be able to hold out that long...


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the Amazon case for the Fire HD. They really put some thought into the case design so that it doesn't enlarge the footprint but still gives good protection. I was a little dubious initially about how well it would stand up for hands-free viewing, but it works very well. Nice choice of colors, although I wish it came in red. Highly recommended!

Sorry, but I'm no help with the photo/camera software. Would like to know if a good one is available.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

No second thoughts! You'll love your HD.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

John Stevenson said:


> I can't wait to get one myself. Is it Christmas yet? Gah, I may not be able to hold out that long...


I couldn't wait  So far, MUCH better experience than the first Fire. Loving it so far.

As for picture, playing around with Photo Editor. Seems pretty good!


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm sure you'll love it, but if you run into a bug or bump then please let us know


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Allen_Dusk said:


> I'm sure you'll love it, but if you run into a bug or bump then please let us know


I'm sure I'll find a way to break it  It might take me a few days, hahahaha.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy your KFHD!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, you'll love it!

Betsy


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the original Fire but I've been trying out and playing with the Fire HD in the store over the past few weeks (I like window shopping at Best Buy and the Best Buy Mobile at the mall   ).  I totally agree with your observations--the new lighter, thinner form factor with tapered edges is really, really fabulous.  It is a tremendous difference over the original Fire.  The HD graphics are so much more crisp and clear, very vibrant colors.  And the responsiveness of the touch interface is vastly improved!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

klmom said:


> I have the original Fire but I've been trying out and playing with the Fire HD in the store over the past few weeks (I like window shopping at Best Buy and the Best Buy Mobile at the mall  ). I totally agree with your observations--the new lighter, thinner form factor with tapered edges is really, really fabulous. It is a tremendous difference over the original Fire. The HD graphics are so much more crisp and clear, very vibrant colors. And the responsiveness of the touch interface is vastly improved!


Your thoughts on the graphic/screen is spot on. I had to find an original fire to look at, but in comparing the two - the original fire seemed to have the screen underneath a thick glass - while the HD seems to have a thinner glass.

Also, movies, the control at least, seemed to be much more responsive. I pause movies a lot, and last night it was wonderfully responsive to my pause and rewind 10 sec!

I'm still not too huge of fan of the carousel...it works, but I wish I could select a different launcher.


----------



## jbachandouris (Feb 16, 2012)

I have $125 in Best Buy reward certificates and have been debating on if I should buy the Kindle Fire HD. The thing is, all my movies are in iTunes format. That's why I'm on the fence. The alleged iPad Mini might be better for me for movie content. I'm just not sure...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> Your thoughts on the graphic/screen is spot on. I had to find an original fire to look at, but in comparing the two - the original fire seemed to have the screen underneath a thick glass - while the HD seems to have a thinner glass.
> 
> Also, movies, the control at least, seemed to be much more responsive. I pause movies a lot, and last night it was wonderfully responsive to my pause and rewind 10 sec!
> 
> I'm still not too huge of fan of the carousel...it works, but I wish I could select a different launcher.


You can - I use GO Launcher. I'm pretty sure I've heard that it works on the HD as well. I had it set as my default launcher for a while. But these days I go back & forth pretty much equally. You do have to get it outside Amazon, though - it's available from 1mobile.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Meemo said:


> You can - I use GO Launcher. I'm pretty sure I've heard that it works on the HD as well. I had it set as my default launcher for a while. But these days I go back & forth pretty much equally. You do have to get it outside Amazon, though - it's available from 1mobile.


Ive got 1market installed...and tried both Go Launcher EX and Go Launcher HD. neither one worked. Any one know of a launcher that does work?


----------



## tmac082970 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got ADWLauncher to work with the HD. The Kindle's bootlaucher is locked, however, which means that whenever you hit the home key you will return to the carousel. It will be listed under your apps, however. In combination with Rotating Wallpaper (discussed in a much earlier Fire thread) you can customize ADW to your heart's content. I don't remember where I got this app but Google will find it for you. Here's one link: http://www.2shared.com/file/DRkPtASK/adw_launcher_ex__13356_.html.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

